# Ultimate job from hell



## Flea (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Starting Saturday, Springfield Police and Lane County Search and  Rescue will take on the enormous task of finding a baby boy's body in  the county landfill._
> _He's the son of a Springfield mother, who allegedly murdered him and tossed him in the trash._




Worse than that, the alleged crime happened two months ago so that's an additional few mountains of old garbage to sort through.  



This crime pops up predictably every so often and it leaves me completely baffled.  There are so many simple alternatives to killing your own baby immediately after birth.  Leave it on a hospital doorstep.  Leave it on Social Services' doorstep.  Get an abortion.  Use a damn condom.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 13, 2010)

There's got to be a mental health issue here....


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Neither do I..


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't get it either!


----------



## aedrasteia (Dec 13, 2010)

more information:

http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cm...6820-41/swartout-police-sward-baby-family.csp

 					SPRINGFIELD  Angelica Swartout grew  up with several dozen brothers and sisters who, like her, were adopted  by a Springfield couple who turned an old church on 21st Street into  their home.
 But when it came time in October for the  23-year-old Swartout to become a mother, Springfield police say, she  murdered her newborn son and disposed of his body in a trash bin while  working alone at the front desk of a Gateway area motel.
 Now, family members  whose doubts about  Swartouts original story regarding the babys death led to her arrest  on Wednesday  say they want nothing more than to find her sons body  and give him a proper burial.
 I want to find my nephew, Springfield  resident Jewel Sward said. Like Swartout, Sward was adopted as a child  by Dennis and RuthAnne Swartout.
 My first priority is to bring him home. He  deserves better than this, Sward said of the baby, whose mother named  him Lucias Scott Swartout.
 Investigators share Swards interest in  finding the newborns body  both for the familys sake, as well as for  evidentiary reasons as Swartouts murder case unfolds.
 Police Sgt. David Lewis sounded less than  optimistic about their chances, but said investigators will meet today  to decide whether they should move ahead with what promises to be an  incredibly difficult search of a 2-acre section of Short Mountain  Landfill near Goshen.
  It seems pretty insurmountable, but were going to do everything we can to recover the body, Lewis said.  This isnt adding up
 Investigators say Swart*out, who is being  held in the Lane County Jail on a charge of aggravated murder, admitted  in an interview with them Wednesday that she killed her son on Oct. 18,  shortly after giving birth to him while she worked a night shift at the  motel.
 Swartout told detectives that she wrapped  her dead sons body in a sheet and placed it in a trash bin outside the  motel  then finished her shift and went home, Lewis said.
  Its a story that both police and Swartouts family say they believe, even if the details are difficult to comprehend.  Its one of those things you never understand, Lewis said. I dont think normal people can understand this.
 Swartout, who was about nine months  pregnant in October, initially told family members that her baby was  stillborn at a local hospital, Lewis said.
 Sward said that at first, she didnt  suspect that the story was false. *But as Swartouts behavior became more  erratic during the past two months, Sward said she felt she needed to  help her sister find closure in the babys death.*
 Sward said she called Sacred Heart Medical  Center at RiverBend to inquire about the newborn, but was told they had  no record of Swartout ever being admitted. Then on Monday, she spoke  with a medical examiner who informed her that no autopsy of the baby was  ever performed.
 Sward said the medical examiner advised her to contact police, which she did.
 I didnt hesitate to do it, Sward said,  recalling that when she spoke with Lewis on Tuesday, she told him, I  dont know if this is a crime, but this isnt adding up.
 Family still supportive
*Swartouts large adoptive family could not  keep her from developing a methamphetamine habit that Lewis said  continued through the early months of her pregnancy.*
*Although investigators believe that the  babys father did not remain in contact with Swartout after she became  pregnant, they still want to locate and interview him, Lewis said.*
 Family members told police that while  Swartout was apprehensive about becoming a mother upon learning of her  pregnancy, she appeared to become more excited about it as her sons  birth neared. Swartouts family held a baby shower for Swartout earlier  this year.
 Sward said she has about 70 siblings, most  of whom were adopted during the past several decades by her mother  who  continued taking in children from around the world after her first  husband died and she remarried. RuthAnne and her second husband, Thomas  Staley, moved from Springfield to Bend about four years ago, according  to Staleys father, a Goshen area resident.
 Sward was one of six siblings who attended  Swartouts arraignment Thursday in Lane County Circuit Court. Swartout  did not enter a plea or say a word during her court appearance. She will  return to court sometime next week, pending the outcome of a grand jury  investigation.
 Sward said her family continues to support Swart*out despite the murder allegation.
 We love her and we want her to know that,  Sward said. We also want her to know that we are seeking the truth.  Were grieving with love in our hearts for her, and sorrow for the  position shes put herself in.



sad beyond words, A


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2010)

The message is a harsh one and a good one BUT if it's a murder of a child from a mentally ill person... then they won't get it. 
Someone irresponsible or uncaring would get the message but a meth addict or just plain nuts... no.


----------



## Flea (Dec 14, 2010)

It really is sad beyond words, and I believe the court proceedings will only touch the surface of what created this crime.  Thousands of babies are born to addicts every day who either go home or to foster care.  Thousands of babies are born every day to mothers with serious mental illnesses.  What went so wrong in this particular case?  We may never know.  Swartout herself may never know.  My heart surely does go out to her family though and I think it's wonderful they're supporting her.


----------

